# T Bone the movie



## 007bond-jb (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm gonna try to posta clip from dig cam. dail up users WARNING!!! 
http://s14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/ ... clip-1.flv

It was t bones with store deli potatoe roles Larrys stuffed potatoes & a  blue cheese lettus wedge salid The fresh strawberrys are from a local u pic em farm the wife took my younger daughter to.
Here's the stills:


----------



## john pen (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice...what was that big white thing between the grill and the dog ?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 13, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Nice...what was that big white thing between the grill and the dog ?



Its a LP gas bottle, I used the burner to light my coal chimney. I was in a hurry   I also stick it the fire box of the pit for smokin stuff (homemade afterburner)


----------



## wittdog (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks good to me.


----------



## john pen (Apr 13, 2007)

Ahhh..Ive heard talk of this thing propane...lol. Ive got a big weedburner on mine too. great for starting fires !


----------



## wittdog (Apr 13, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ahhh..Ive heard talk of this thing propane...lol. Ive got a big weedburner on mine too. great for starting fires !


Or gettting the "coffin" out of the weeds....


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 13, 2007)

Never done steaks that way before.  They look real good.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 13, 2007)

For some reason, I thought you'd have more of an accent living way down south and all......     dem good looking steaks!!!!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 13, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> For some reason, I thought you'd have more of an accent living way down south and all......     dem good looking steaks!!!!!



I was in safe mode, after 12 beers my tongue gets numb, Good thing I didn't catch myself on fire. 8)


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 13, 2007)

mmmmmmm smoked steaks... love em... I have done that with ribeyes... 
smoke em indirect a little bit .. .then flip them over the fire to finish cooking....I may have to do that again.. VERY soon...


I hope the dog got a portion too.. he loooked a little nervous about being filmed.... LOL... either that or he was saying.. "oh geez.. put that damn thing away!!"


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 13, 2007)

Never done smoked steaks. I am going to have to try that. 

Cute dog. 

Love the accent.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 13, 2007)

Nuthin like some good ribeyes on an oak wood fire!

Only thing better would be a big ole sack of oysters, some hot sauce, a few beers and good friends while waiting for them to cook!

I like a dawg that knows it's place....mine (chocolate lab) does the same thing...she just hangs out in the background out of the way waiting patiently for any gifts.

OH....nice looking steaks....... [smilie=thumbup.gif]


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 13, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Nuthin like some good ribeyes on an oak wood fire!
> 
> Only thing better would be a big ole sack of oysters, some hot sauce, a few beers and good friends while waiting for them to cook!
> 
> ...



I luv's  raw erstas too I allways hurt myself with em.

 I used mesquite chunks with RO on the t bones

Old chipper (lab) gets all the treats. & know a cood trick, don't leave no food unattended on the smokers prep shelf... He'll claim it.


----------



## cflatt (Apr 13, 2007)

Steaks lookin real good. I am gonna have to try smokin them for a bit them hitting them with the heat. my border collie hangs out closer to where things are prepped...she likes to lick up the rub  :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 13, 2007)

Man that looks great!
No (U pick 'em ) berries till June up here.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 14, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I'm gonna try to posta clip from dig cam. dail up users WARNING!!!
> It was t bones with store deli potatoe roles Larrys stuffed potatoes & a  blue cheese lettus wedge salid The fresh strawberrys are from a local u pic em farm the wife took my younger daughter to.




Worked great nice looking steaks.


----------

